# coyotes...?



## yotehunter93 (Dec 24, 2005)

are any of u guys coyote hunters?
if so do u think a 22wmr or a 17 hmr is better?
they will both be fitted with 4x scopes. :sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I hunt Coyotes the 22wmr seems kinda small but it could kill a coyote but i would say get a centerfire .22 caliber of some sort you won't look back.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you are heart set on a rim fire caliber the .22 Mag is the only way to go.

If you really want to get serious with your coyote hunting I would reccommend stepping uo to the .223 or even the .22-250.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

ruger #1 .204 is a great cartrige and im enjoying the gun alot....i used to have a 17 hmr and it was a fun rabbit gun but game as big as yotes you should step up to centerfire like that other guy said


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I use a 223


----------



## coyotehunter79 (Feb 13, 2006)

i hunt with a .22lr.....they are nice for those 100 yrd shots but when they get out to about 130-150yrds its a little bit harder.....but all in all i like hunting with it.....its fitted with a nice bushnell 4x sharpshooter scope


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i'm with the .223 with a 4x scope. great setup.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I use a .222 and it works fine every now and then ill bring out the 270


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I use the .300 ultra magnun    It gets em' good and hard :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> i hunt with a .22lr.....they are nice for those 100 yrd shots but when they get out to about 130-150yrds its a little bit harder.....but all in all i like hunting with it.....its fitted with a nice bushnell 4x sharpshooter scope


Okay 2 things, first of all the .22 is only effective on coyotes is you take close range head shots. At 100 yards unless you have an exetremely accurate rifle head shots are not possiable, and the .22 cartridge doesn't have the power needed to kill a yote at 100 yards.

Second, the Sharpshooter is one of the cheapest scopres in Bushnells line.

Go centerfire, .223, .22-250, .243, Remington 700 or Ruger m77, for scopes Burris, and Nikon.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

i use a 30-06 nocks em right down haha :sniper:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> At 100 yards unless you have an exetremely accurate rifle head shots are not possiable, and the .22 cartridge doesn't have the power needed to kill a yote at 100 yards.


17 hmr is extremely popular down here for coyotes, and the .22 is used by many. The problem you run into with the .22 is the bullet drop at 100 yards, it still holds the energy, but you have to know your gun very well to be able to make that shot. The 17 hmr on the other hand is a very flat shooter at 100 yards. These guns do the trick down here.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Which would be better a .22 or a shotgun with buck shot?


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

im guanna use a remington 222 next week, i'll let u no how it works


----------



## hunter564 (Dec 19, 2006)

Either is fine. Myself i wont go with anything smaller then a 223. I lost 2 yotes in the past year using my 17. Now im using a 270 115 grain manged recoil. Works fantasic and leaves little damage. Got three on Sunday by Berthold doin that


----------



## hunter564 (Dec 19, 2006)

Either is a good gun if they are close enough. Ive would personally use the 17 hmr but if you can go bigger. Twice this year Ive lost coyotes because of my 17. You should put that thing in a case and save it for prairie dogs. I would only go as small as a 223 anymore. In fact i used a 270 with 115 grain bullets to take three this past weekend and they had very little damage.

P.S. Remember stay low and dont miss. You may never fet another chance.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i use a 20ga for coyotes :sniper:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Well i just ordered a marlin 917vs in .17 from the good ol farmking and i will let you know how it goes youthunter93 by the way do you go to GHS?


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think a 22 hornet is a great gun for coyotes. I don't know how you could shoot a 22lr effectively and have enough power to kill a yote from more than 60 yds. Go with a 22 hornet with a good scope. It also has no recoil(You can watch the kill shots) A downside is the rounds are really expensive 50 for $25.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

.243


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

for me, you can't beat the .223. got a ruger bolt action and it's spot on a 250 yards. just took it out shooting last weekend. can't wait till the rock chucks come out.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

remington 7400 right, you gotta use centerfire. Coyotes are just big enough to render the .22 worthless. .223 or 22-250 are excellent.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 28 coyotes so far and i use a .243 salvage arms center fire. 
Git-er-don

If hunting was a sport, id be an athlete :beer:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

22. mag has the same velocity at 100 yards then a 22.mag at the muzzle.


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

all u guys need to step up to the big guns 
i use a 7mm and 30-06 for those stupid yotes

Edit:
Phazer, the attitude of "it's only illegal if you get caught" is not appropriate for Nodakoutdoors.com.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldnt buy a 17hmr just for yote hunting. But i've killed a few wit it. All under 75 yards. most are neck/head shots when he's walking straight for me. I'm buying either a .22-250 or .243 this summer to use exclusively on yotes I want to start shootin at the 150yard PLUS range on yotes and groundhogs


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Savage .223 w/ 3-9x Bushnell and 55gr. Federal hollowpoints

But that's for out in the open desert here in california, in IL if your in heavy cover your don't need that much so i guess your OK whith a .22 WMR


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use the 50cal. machinegun :beer: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

go big. get a 30-06 or a 270 or some other rifle.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

im cool with alot of people here: .30-06 or 7mm rem mag.

and if u worried about fur damage, remingon makes a cartridge called the 55gr accelerator for the .30-06.

haha... a story about the 7mm rem mag on a coyote... my uncle shot one from 200 yards away that was running straight away. he shot it, and when we retrieved it, the 150gr power point went in just above the butt hole, and went out just under the neck. the fur was wasted, so we cut it open and what we saw, we would never forget. about 99.9% of his spine was shattered. the bullet must of went in and went right down the backbone, and shattered it. it was awesome :sniper:


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

honkbuster3 said:


> I use the .300 ultra magnun    It gets em' good and hard :sniper:


nice job at being a man about killing coyotes! :beer:

but doesnt an ultra mag get kinda expensive tho?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

A 223 is a nice yote gun sometimes I take out a 243, 270 or even a 300 Win. Mag.  But its usually just a 223


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

.223 with a 6.5-20x you can snipe them out at 500yds easy


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

12 gage all the way! full choke dead cyote lode by heavy shot.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

12 guage


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

yep 12 gage with "Dead coyote" load by heavy shott


----------



## SoMNhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

coyotehunter13 said:


> im cool with alot of people here: .30-06 or 7mm rem mag.
> 
> and if u worried about fur damage, remingon makes a cartridge called the 55gr accelerator for the .30-06.
> 
> haha... a story about the 7mm rem mag on a coyote... my uncle shot one from 200 yards away that was running straight away. he shot it, and when we retrieved it, the 150gr power point went in just above the butt hole, and went out just under the neck. the fur was wasted, so we cut it open and what we saw, we would never forget. about 99.9% of his spine was shattered. the bullet must of went in and went right down the backbone, and shattered it. it was awesome :sniper:


 Don't use accelerators because at long distance like 400,500,600 yds they tend to tumble due to suck a wide yet short bullet. go with a solid .243 and you can hit them at 600 yds if you play it all right.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know this might sound bad but i work at a reserve and they are getting really bad with the deer and we let em have a few deer but now its bad they are even burrowing inside the reserve (they used to crawl under the fence) so now once every other week we go and find a hole, wait, and take em out with a shotgun. 20 ga.


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

22-250 4-9 scope. thats my gun,.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

17hmr is a good round if your shooting at 5yds but after that the wind catches it. go with the 22mag. personally i prefer to shoot coyotes with a bow


----------

